

For a fun time, read the unminified source w/ comments at the new healthcare.gov - Navarr
https://www.healthcare.gov/marketplace/global/en_US/js/ee/dateUtil.js

======
brianbarker
I laughed when I saw this:

//returns Today's date in the format YYYY-MM-DD

function getTodaysDate()

{

    
    
        var todaysDate = new Date();
    
        return todaysDate;
    

}

Then I kept scrolling and felt that recurring sense I have as a software
engineer that 99% of our colleagues out there are under-qualified to actually
solve real world problems.

------
T-hawk

      function getCurrentEnrollmentYear()
      {
      	//TODO: add logic
      	//hardcoded 2014 now
      	return "2014";
      }
    

I cannot figure out whether that is horribly lazy or a great iterative design
of not supporting requirements until you need to.

------
fheemeyer
Hahahaha //from Menka //NOTE: Bruce indicates that this may not actually give
_that_ unique of IDs function somewhatRandomIdGenerator()

BEST PART

------
jarman
eval("datePickerController.createDatePicker({ formElements: { \"" \+
$(this).attr('id') + "\" : \"%m/%d/%Y\" }})");

Why, just why.

